# Feldversuch in Südkorea: On-Demand-Verleih kurz nach Kinostart



## PCGH-Redaktion (24. Juni 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Feldversuch in Südkorea: On-Demand-Verleih kurz nach Kinostart*

					Ohne großes Aufsehen haben Sony und Disney in Südkorea einen Feldversuch gestartet. Die beiden großen Produktionen Django Unchained und Ralph reichts wurden nur kurz nach dem Kinostart auch im On-Demand-Verleih freigegeben. Keines der Studios wollte das Ergebnis des Versuchs kommentieren. 

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Feldversuch in Südkorea: On-Demand-Verleih kurz nach Kinostart*


----------



## FrozenFlame6 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Feldversuch in Südkorea: On-Demand-Verleih kurz nach Kinostart*

eine gewisse Karenzzeit finde ich eigentlich in Ordnung. 90 Tage halte icha uch für vertretbar. Das bedeutet dann bei guten Filmen die recht lange im Kino laufen, dass sie kurz nachdem Sie im Kino auslaufen auf DVD/Blu-Ray erscheinen.

Aber dass die Kino-Ketten in Deutschland sich über sinkende Zuschauerzahlen beschweren finde ich absurd. Abends sind die Kinos (zumindest im Rhein-Neckar-Kreis) fast immer rappel voll.
Und das trotz der völlig überzogenen Preise. Für das Geld (2 Pers., große Hollywood-Produktion, 3D, evtl. sogar Überlänge, Popcorn/Nachos + Cola - In Summe sind das SCHNELL 50€) kann man in einem guten Restaurant essen gehen oder einen Tag mit Selbstverpflegung im Freizeitpark verbringen...


----------



## Arino (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Feldversuch in Südkorea: On-Demand-Verleih kurz nach Kinostart*

Klasse Idee! Mehr kann man dazu nicht sagen, leider wirds in Deutschland eh  nicht so weit kommen.


----------



## Oberst Klink (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Feldversuch in Südkorea: On-Demand-Verleih kurz nach Kinostart*

Ich finde die Idee gut, auch ohne Schohnzeit. 

Das Ich schon länger nicht mehr im Kino war, hat viele Gründe, u.A. die teils hohen Preise.


----------



## Torsley (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Feldversuch in Südkorea: On-Demand-Verleih kurz nach Kinostart*



FrozenFlame6 schrieb:


> eine gewisse Karenzzeit finde ich eigentlich in Ordnung. 90 Tage halte icha uch für vertretbar. Das bedeutet dann bei guten Filmen die recht lange im Kino laufen, dass sie kurz nachdem Sie im Kino auslaufen auf DVD/Blu-Ray erscheinen.
> 
> Aber dass die Kino-Ketten in Deutschland sich über sinkende Zuschauerzahlen beschweren finde ich absurd. Abends sind die Kinos (zumindest im Rhein-Neckar-Kreis) fast immer rappel voll.
> Und das trotz der völlig überzogenen Preise. Für das Geld (2 Pers., große Hollywood-Produktion, 3D, evtl. sogar Überlänge, Popcorn/Nachos + Cola - In Summe sind das SCHNELL 50€) kann man in einem guten Restaurant essen gehen oder einen Tag mit Selbstverpflegung im Freizeitpark verbringen...



das stimmt voll is immer. und vor allem die preise. erst 3d biste mal bei 12-15€ pro karte für nen erwachsenen und nun mit 4k/48hz/isence haben se nochmal nen argument 1-2€ pro karte mehr zu verlangen. wenn ich immer für ein paar freunde reserviere sehe ich immer schon ne drei stellige summe für ein bisschen kino.


----------



## neith (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Feldversuch in Südkorea: On-Demand-Verleih kurz nach Kinostart*

Ehrlich gesagt, finde ich es für Kinofilme jetzt nicht unbedingt nötig, dass auch gleich per stream anzubieten. Was mich trotz der hohen Preise viel eher wieder ins Kino bringen würde (obwohl ich dort eh öfter bin als es mir lieb ist) wäre es, dass die Kinos endlich anfangen Originalversionen der Filme öfter anzubieten. Meist laufen die Originalversionen nur an einem einzigen Tag in der Woche und wenn man da arbeitet schauts meistens schon schlecht aus. Wenn sie es allerdings schaffen würden, das Konzept bei Serien umzusetzen, also Serien zeitnahe in der Originalversion auch per Streamingdienst anzubieten, wäre ich sofort Feuer und Flamme dafür


----------



## socio (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Feldversuch in Südkorea: On-Demand-Verleih kurz nach Kinostart*

die sinkenden besucherzahlen in den kinos haben nur einen grund: übertriebene preise.

ich persönlich würde gerne in den genuss eines 3D-kinos kommen. jedoch habe ich einen äußerst seltenen und kaum dokumentierten sehfehler. durch ein schielen auf einem auge habe ich über die jahre die fähigkeit bekommen, bewusst das auge zu wählen mit dem ich gerade schaue. jedoch kann ich nicht mit beiden augen "gleichzeitig" sehen. somit erzeugt mein gehirn das bild ganz anders als beim normalen räumlichen sehen.
die folge: 
setze ich zum beispiel eine 3D-brille (rot/grün-filter) auf, sehe ich das bild mit einem farbverlauf, der dauernd von rot zu grün wechselt.
bei einer neueren 3D-brille ist das bild dann im verlauf scharf und unscharf. ich sehe nie ein ganzes scharfes bild und wenn dann nur mit großer anstrengung und das wäre die 1 1/2 stunden im kino einfach eine zu große belastung.
ich würde gerne mal eine vr-brille, wie das oculus rift probieren, ob ich da ähnliche probleme habe aber kommen wir wieder zum thema.
für mich bedeutet dieses handycap, das mich ein kinofilm in 3D erst garnicht interessiert. für mich wirkt eh jeder film von haus aus recht "räumlich" für mein empfinden. 
ich habe daher auch keine lust noch weitere 3 monate auf einen film warten zu müssen, weil kinobesitzer die filme erst rauf und runter spielen wollen.
jede filmvorstellung ist doch schon in der 3. woche fast leer. was soll der blödsinn also. 

90 tage ist zu viel und völlig überzogen. zudem denken die kinobesitzer einfach nicht mit.
wer könnte denn der beste provider für diesen service sein? richtig! große kino-ketten kaufen die rechte, bringen den film 2-3 wochen in den kino's und bieten in DANN exklusiv als stream an. dann nach 4 wochen kommen sie auf sky, 6 wochen später free-tv... und dabei verdienen im grunde alle genau so viel, wie vorher. die "exklusivität" des kino's bleibt bewahrt (weil ja nur die kino-seiten den stream anbieten) und der rest der welt ist ebenfalls glücklicher, da sich die zeiten bis br/dvd-release trotzdem verkürzen!
nein, da wird nicht mitgedacht oder sich mal richtig gedanken gemacht. es geht hier nicht um die kunst des filmemachens, es geht hier um geld! um nichts anderes. aber solang es um geld geht und nicht darum, das das publikum unterhaltung will und der filmemacher seine kunst präsentieren möchte, wird sich an der regel nichts ändern lassen.
somit bleibt nur ein bekannter mit zugang zum usenext und kinofilmen mit russischem bild und deutscher tonspur... 
...aus dem kinosaal 3...
...im uci...
...mit 2 schreienden kindern...
...3 popcorn-fressern...
...und dem ständigen geraschel, weil der typ mit dem mikrofon nicht still sitzt.


----------



## INU.ID (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Feldversuch in Südkorea: On-Demand-Verleih kurz nach Kinostart*

Ein paar Infos zu den Rahmenbedingungen wären interessant, zb. Bitrate der Filme, Audiocodec und Anzahl der Kanäle, Kosten (und Differenz zum normalen Kino) und Nutzungsdauer.


> Ist die klassische Verwertungskette für Filme überholt


Klassisch ist in verdammt vielen Bereichen überholt. ^^


> oder sollte den  Kinos weiterhin eine Karenzzeit bis zur Weiterverwertung von Filmen  zugestanden werden?


Warum? Wenn ich das Kino nicht mag, wieso sollte ich dann XX Zeit warten um den Film zu sehen? Warum sollte man versuchen mich zum ins Kino gehen zu zwingen? Oder wäre eine Karenzzeit etwas anderes?


----------



## Cosmas (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Feldversuch in Südkorea: On-Demand-Verleih kurz nach Kinostart*

eine gewisse kino exclusivität ja, aber 90tage halte ich für zuviel, iwas zwischen 30 und 60 reicht mMn völlig aus.

und ja die preise sind mit der hauptgrund für den "besucherschwund" ausserdem legt halt nicht jeder wert darauf, mit sabbelnden, knisternden, telefonierenden etc. leute in einem raum zu sitzen und hätte auch gerne saubere sitze etc und nicht die spuren der letzten wochen auf dem boden und sitz...usw usf.

der neue Star Trek hingegen kam, in 2D wohlbemerkt, recht gut und dank platz in der letzten reihe, gab es weder genickstarre, noch im rücken sitzende obengenannte, ganz im gegenteil es war erstaunlich voll und ruhig, bis auf die lacher etc..^^


----------



## Voigt (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Feldversuch in Südkorea: On-Demand-Verleih kurz nach Kinostart*

Mir würde eigentlich auch eine 30 Tage Exklusivität reichen, eventuell sogar eine komplett wegfallende.

Wenn ich mal ins Kino gehe, da nicht weil ich unbedingt den Film schauen will und nicht warten kann, sondern weil ich den Film IM KINO schauen möchte, mit allen Annehmlichkeiten, das würde dann auch nichts ändern, wenns den Film auf DVD/BluRay geben würde zur selben Zeit.
Wobei jetzt Kino auch nicht soo teuer ist. 8~10€ p.P.
3D ist eh meist nicht gut, überteurte Speisen und Getränke brauche ich nicht, da ich den Film schauen will und keine Mahlzeit haben möchte.


----------



## Z28LET (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Feldversuch in Südkorea: On-Demand-Verleih kurz nach Kinostart*

Wie man sieht, kann es für viele eine gute alternative sein.
Ich persönlich gehe ca. einmal pro Monat ins Kino. Soweit möglich am Kinotag, wenn es etwas günstiger ist.

Ich brauche auch kein Popcorn oder Coke aus dem Kino!

Leider kommen in einem technisch gut gerüstetem Kino praktisch keine 2D Versionen der Filme mehr. 
Dadurch zahlt man einen übertriebenen Aufpreis zur normalen Vorstellung am Kinotag.
Mit den meist miserablen 3D Effekten finde ich sowas nicht angemessen!
Viele Filme, welche mir im Kino gefallen haben, schaue ich mir zu gegebener Zeit dann gerne noch mal als Leihvideo aus der Videothek an. Da hat man dann wenigstens die 2 D Version... 

Mein Fazit, Kino ohne 3D wäre besser und günstiger, ein paralell angebotener VoD Stream ist für viele eine gute Alternative.

PS: Ich gehe auch wegen der besonderen Atmosphäre ins Kino. 
Zwar mag ich keine Dummschwätzer neben mir, die jede Szene Komentieren müssen, aber die gelegentlichen Lacher oder ähnliches aller Zuschauer passen ganz gut. 
Sonst würde ich nur daheim die Bluray schauen, wenn ich das nicht mag.


----------

